# The Road



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another post-apocalyptic joyride here kiddies! This time starring Viggo Mortensen, Charlize Theron, and Guy Pearce. With those three, throw in Robert Duvall, global disaster and cannibals, how can you go wrong?

The trailer is up, so check it out.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16203


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I rather enjoyed the novel. Very bleak and dark. Not sure if 'enjoy' is the proper word given the way the emotion I felt by the end but........looking forward to the film adaptation.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This one is definitely on my to see list, can't wait.


----------

